# EOS R this holiday season? Is it worth it vs an R6?



## victorshikhman (Nov 9, 2020)

The EOS R is two years old now, and with the release of the R5/R6, its price should start coming down again for the holiday season. The lowest I ever remember seeing it for was around $1100 Refurb, which coming from Canon, is basically like new condition, and $1400 new. It seems likely we'll see pricing like this in the next couple of months, making it an attractive option for many. My question is for those of you who own or have owned an EOS R, and have gotten your hands on an R6.

How does the user experience compare between the R and R6? 

How would you compare AF/Eye AF performance? I think its safe to say R firmware is final at this point, with only lens/security updates.

How do the two sensors compare on DR and low light performance?

Digital stab on EOS R video looked pretty good. Is the R6 IBIS really that much smoother?

Any other points of comparison or differentiation you feel are important?


----------



## frdarryl (Nov 9, 2020)

I'm considering the same question. In my usage the specs on the EOS R look pretty good (especially the inclusion of CLOG and ALL-I), and I am hoping that there is a price drop in the next couple of months. If that happens I think I'll go for the R... unless something really compelling for my usage (mixture of video and photo) gets me to look at the R6.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 9, 2020)

I have both. Love the R for portraits and any subject where action is minimal. If you are familiar with the 5DIV sensor, that's the IQ you'll get. The AF is very quick and precise for still or slowly moving subjects. In my opinion, it's quite good in low-light up to ISO 3200...Higher rez than the R6, but, as has been said so many places, unless you are printing large or cropping tight, it isn't a huge advantage. (The R6 sharpness is very good.)

The R6 is a learning experience for me. Took sometime to get a handle on the AF system, but now I love it. Very fast for any kind of action. The Eye AF is amazing for tracking fairly predictable subjects, but for sports action, for dodging, weaving, jumping, I'm having better luck using the Expansion AF, the Spot with four smaller squares around it. But, still, Eye AF can really help keep things nicely framed without trying to reposition the AF point. The R has a basic version, but the R6 is amazing.

Plus it has some nice touches, including focus-stacking. FAST burst speeds. IBIS is great for prime lenses. With RF zooms that have IS of their own, I am able to get sharp handheld shots down at about 1/30th of a second, and I have shaky hands. It doesn't make every shot in a series sharp at those low shutter-speeds, but I will get 3 out of 5 in a burst consistently.

Sorry, but I haven't done video yet.


----------



## Crazee (Apr 23, 2021)

At first I made my R6 as my A roll main camera for video shoots. But now, it’s the opposite. I make my EOS R the main camera and the R6 stays as B Roll. In a few ways, the EOS R still has some capability far better compare than the R6. Heat is the main issue, EOS R doesn’t have that problem at all. The only thing about R is that 4K 24/25/30 is the only option you can get for 4K videos and you can’t get good high frames for slow mo cuz it’s only at 720. So I’ll leave it to the R6 whenever there’s a slow mo shots I needed cuz it can’t do 1080p. By the way, the megapixels are higher than the R6 and taking pictures is just the best option to go with it between this 2 camera. To me the EOS R is still worth the buy. I am glad that I still have it with me and it does help me out in my work at many ways.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 23, 2021)

Crazee said:


> At first I made my R6 as my A roll main camera for video shoots. But now, it’s the opposite. I make my EOS R the main camera and the R6 stays as B Roll. In a few ways, the EOS R still has some capability far better compare than the R6. Heat is the main issue, EOS R doesn’t have that problem at all. The only thing about R is that 4K 24/25/30 is the only option you can get for 4K videos and you can’t get good high frames for slow mo cuz it’s only at 720. So I’ll leave it to the R6 whenever there’s a slow mo shots I needed cuz it can’t do 1080p. By the way, the megapixels are higher than the R6 and taking pictures is just the best option to go with it between this 2 camera. To me the EOS R is still worth the buy. I am glad that I still have it with me and it does help me out in my work at many ways.



I'm not sure I understand what you're saying. The R6 can't do 1080p? It can. If you meant it can't do slo-mo 1080p, well, as first sold that's true, but a firmware upgrade now allows 1080p at 120 frames/second.


----------



## Crazee (Apr 23, 2021)

SteveC said:


> I'm not sure I understand what you're saying. The R6 can't do 1080p? It can. If you meant it can't do slo-mo 1080p, well, as first sold that's true, but a firmware upgrade now allows 1080p at 120 frames/second.


I meant the R6 can do 1080 slowmo compare to the R which only does in 720.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 23, 2021)

Crazee said:


> I meant the R6 can do 1080 slowmo compare to the R which only does in 720.



I have the other two cameras (an R5 and an RP) and don't do much video (I'll take pictures of animals then a video if they're moving, for instance); thanks for the clarification!


----------

